# What diet do you follow?



## Emmaathome (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi All

As a weight watcher of old, I have become fed up of the lack of results, both in weight loss terms, and also control of my BG.

As of this morning, I started the Low GI diet, and am hoping that might kickstart the weight loss, but more importantly at the minute stabilise my BG which varies between 6 and 18 in a day! 

So what diets do you follow, and what results do you get - would be interested in both weight loss or BG stability?

Thank you!!!

Emma


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2012)

Emma,

I tend not to follow any diets accept my own, then I can only blame myself if I fail, I do think that since I dropped out alot of carbs and added in more of the good stuff veg in particular that my weight loss has not been great but steady I average a loss of 1/2lb every week with the odd blip if i have a blow out.

With regards to BG i have had excellent results lately with only 1 number in double figures due to illness in the last 28 days so i must be going right somewhere.Ive followed diets alot in my life particularly rosemary connoly in my late teens and I found it was to hard for me so left with little result so since then I make my own diet up and 95% of the time i stick to it.Bare in mind if i had not been diagnosed with diabetes I know i would still be the junk food lazy good for nothing to this day 

I wish you every success in the low GI diet I hope you reap the rewards,good luck x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 18, 2012)

I think with low GI you will definitely see results with your BG, as the foods you will be eating wont be having such a dramatic effect on the BG and therefore the pancreas................

Low GI doesn't necessarily mean low calories/smaller portions, so those elements will still need to be considered.....

I myself am overweight, so cant really say much, I count calories, and for the most part I can keep them down to a level I think is acceptable, however I think I need to drop further, as I aint losing weight.......


----------



## Emmaathome (Apr 18, 2012)

The GI plan I'm following is supposed to be a weight loss plan too so hopefully should be good for weight and BG - but that depends on 1. if it works, and 2. if i dont eat nice things.....


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 18, 2012)

Emmaathome said:


> 2. if i dont eat nice things.....



I suppose that's the problem with these types of diets, you are restricted to the food they say you can eat.........as opposed to a normal, varied diet....


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 18, 2012)

No specific diet beyond the low-gi thing, just portion control. I cook most of my meals from scratch so I know exactly what's in them.


----------

